# Looking for a veterinary opthamologist in the Los Angeles area



## Sushi (Jul 8, 2011)

My 13 year old long haired Chihuahua has developed glaucoma, and everything that Im researching on the net...or reviews I'm reading on vets sounds really scary...it seems Chihuahua are prone to glaucoma, but there aren't many options as to what to do, and treating it can cost a fortune and doesnt fix the situation. Has anyone gone the next step and had their dogs eyes removed? And if so how long did it take for their dog to adjust, how much did it cost??? I'm really scared, because last year Sushi had stomach problems and the tests alone that week cost me $5700..I really really love my baby, but I also have to keep a roof over our heads...

Any advice would be appreciated..

Thank you,

Katherine


----------

